# Should I Caulk perimeter gap in floating vinyl plank bathroom installation



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

If you caulk all sides down you will not allow for expansion and contraction movement so the answer is no you do not want to caulk down all sides. Inevitably the weakest of your adhesive strips will pull apart. 

In general, if you don't follow the manufacturer's warranty, you are on your own in the event of failure. The silicone caulk is recommended because it will stay flexible, allowing for some movement.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck. Have you read the threads here on this product?


----------

